# why play blood angels?



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is from the b+c

The Blood Angels have, without a doubt, the very best Chapter fluff in the Imperium. We aren't all lame and disgusted with our bodies to the point of hacking bits off to be replaced by cybernetics, nor are we all goody-goody blue funboys with no real fluff short of, "Uhhhh... we got our asses handed to us by the 'nids." We aren't scouring the galaxy, searching for our brothers who turned to the dark side and might out us while living in a floating rock because we blew our own homeworld up. We aren't self flagellators in yellow armor, we aren't all albino with schtoopid mutant weirdos, we don't have lame claws growing out of our forearms, and we do not enjoy chowing down on a steaming bowl of dog food and rolling over for a nap.
We are among the oldest lived space marines. We are possibly the only ones who appreciate, and create art. We have a true hero Primarch that died in the service of the Emperor. Our Primarch didn't have canines, he didn't have pallid skin, or one freaky eye; he had wings! He had precognition without dabbling in the chaos arts. The Blood Angels are proud, yet not self-important. They fight as well as any marine, yet at the same time hold themselves back to keep from falling into the abyss of the Rage. I could go on, but I'd be speaking to the converted...

The popularity of marine armies waxes and wanes as GW focuses their baleful eye on each one. While our rules may suffer in light of the current armies, there will always be a core cadre of players who play them because they are just so dang bitchen' regardless of the rules.

Oh, I almost forgot... the Blood Angels are red. Not some fairy lame color like blue or yellow. Not presumptuous goth black, or goth-lite gray. Not green (I mean, green?) or white (coming up with a primary color was too difficult for them). They are red; the color of blood and violence. In other words, the color of why it's good to be a marine!


but why do you play them?


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

I just use the codex, my BA are a bitchin' it up in white.

But mainly cos they're bad ass. The codex itself also allows you to use it for different chapters, but still fit their fluff unit wise.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Pricy marines if you aske me. The blood angels are the pricy little over emotional pretty boy vempire rejects of the space marines. If they arn't fixing their hair, chances are they are throwing a grade A hissy fit over their dead chicken lord and how he got plucked by Horus. But anyway aside from my little anti-pricy marines rant the codex would be good as a blood ravens codex stand-in.


----------



## Levendus (Mar 23, 2010)

I started collecting them after watching Twilight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the BA as a little side project, and I collect them to (Slowly, very slowly) have an army to fight alongside my BA Terminators from Space Hulk. 

Ps. Brother Claudio ftw!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Death Company is the reason for me, i'm not interested in Sanguianus or anything like that, just the Death Company and their awesomeness. I dont care if the majority say they are infeiror to many options in the new dex, but i dont care i love Death Company and thats why ill make them,


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Their fluff is awesome, their rules kick ass, and they`re red.

But I do not play them. Why?

Because they`re Space Marines!

Vampire prettyboy tragic heroes, but still SPACE MARINES, the perpetuators of a dying empire led by a dead ruler! 

Just die already.


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

Rofl Twilight.....ahhh good stuff. I used to love BA up until they replaced Dante with some gold armour wearing Black Templars Champion wannabe, GW WHY!!!!! (screams to the world)


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love it when people laugh at us Blood Angels players and make Twilight Jokes. 
Then when we rip Khorne berzerkers apart and eat the Ork Nobz for brekfast they stop laughing!

What's that Chaos Players? Your armies are all badass hard? Then why did all the traitor Legions retreat from the Imperial Palace walls? Oh yes that's right The Blood Angels wen't insane and ripped your faces off! 

The Angels have a kickass colour scheme they've got awesome fluff, they're close combat specialists without all that hobo chic and licking their own bollocks the space wolves do. And what's more they're completely batshit berzerker insane!

And whats more they're one of the two original Angels of Death chapters. WHATS NOT TO LOVE!

Fear the Angels of Baal!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

"Why play as the Blood Angels?"

Look through that codex once... case solved


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Coder59 said:


> I love it when people laugh at us Blood Angels players and make Twilight Jokes.
> Then when we rip Khorne berzerkers apart and eat the Ork Nobz for brekfast they stop laughing!
> 
> What's that Chaos Players? Your armies are all badass hard? Then why did all the traitor Legions retreat from the Imperial Palace walls? Oh yes that's right The Blood Angels wen't insane and ripped your faces off!
> ...


If our Codex wasnt shit and still 3.5 ED my Beserkers would rip your BAs a new one still .


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

As the Primarch of the Blood Angels, I can say without much bias that they are the best space marine chapter.

They aren't 1000 copys of Ben Afleck/Mat Damon in blue armour, getting raped by 'nids.

Some of the other primarchs were soooooooopa lame.

And the colour schemes... Throne... Don't get me even started on how lame some of the other colour schemes are...

Blue? Yellow? What? Fuck off.

Yellow?

YELLOW BATTLE ARMOUR?

Right.

Again. Fuck off.

Green?

GREEN BATTLE ARMOUR? WAT?

Blue?

Where are we going with this? Are you a fukwit?

White? Yeah sure. Get's dirty though; let's try again...

Black? So unoriginal.

Red?

Now we're talkin'...


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> If our Codex wasnt shit and still 3.5 ED my Beserkers would rip your BAs a new one still .


That may be true. But they're not :biggrin: 

Now run your berserkers into my gun sights so I can introduce them to Mr Bolter Round. 

I actually got to do that back when i Played Dark Angels in a city fight campaign foolish world eaters decided to charge right into the teeth of my guns. The result? A lot of dead Berserkers. That was during 4th ed of course back before people learned to duck.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> If our Codex wasnt shit and still 3.5 ED my Beserkers would rip your BAs a new one still .


I disagree...

I don't think that either side to that fight should win easily, or outright. I see those two particular foes as being two sides to the same coin. it would be nice if they were evenly matched, I think...

After all, the BA were headhunted by Khorne, when Khorne attempted to convert Sanguinius to the cause of spilling blood in Khorne's name... Why? Because they shared many of the qualities that beserkers would do... perfect candidates, in fact.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> I disagree...
> 
> I don't think that either side to that fight should win easily, or outright. I see those two particular foes as being two sides to the same coin. it would be nice if they were evenly matched, I think...
> 
> After all, the BA were headhunted by Khorne, when Khorne attempted to convert Sanguinius to the cause of spilling blood in Khorne's name... Why? Because they shared many of the qualities that beserkers would do... perfect candidates, in fact.


In fact you could argue that the Blood Angels would have been the preferable Legion for Khorne. After all he doesn't really care how the blood is spilled in his name and it could be argued that because the World eaters were so one dimensional in their approach to war they limited their capacity for blood letting. Whereas the Angels would have had that Berzerk aspect to their fighting style but would have used every weapon they could get their hands on. It's just a possiblity.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No... The blood angela arn't copies of Ben... They are simply a thousand copies of edward cullen. Lol


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Nah, man. You gotta pick someone with LONG HAIR.

The whole vampire/twilight comparison never really worked. I think people were grasping for straws there....

Which just highlights how OSSUM the BA actually are. People can't even find a decent comparison.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I would pay to see the BA meet Edward Cullen.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well to be totaly fair to the ultras the Ben comp doesn't really work either. Not at all really.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

So would I.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

And then Mephiston boiled Edwards damn fool brain in his head THE END!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The love child of the salamanders and the blood angels maybe? Lol


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> I disagree...
> 
> I don't think that either side to that fight should win easily, or outright. I see those two particular foes as being two sides to the same coin. it would be nice if they were evenly matched, I think...
> 
> After all, the BA were headhunted by Khorne, when Khorne attempted to convert Sanguinius to the cause of spilling blood in Khorne's name... Why? Because they shared many of the qualities that beserkers would do... perfect candidates, in fact.


That one blood thrister Sanguinus got in a fight with where he got his ass kicked said that if he had bowed to the power of Khorne he would be his greatest champion. At this time I'm pretty sure Angron was devoted or being absolved to his power. All I got to say to that is tears to Angron.

I really do like Angron however, he kind of is an Idiot (The Warmaster even calls him an idiot). If his brain wasn't cut up perhaps he would use that fury and might with some stratedgy. His army is known to just charge walls and use up men till it falls down. The capture Arrigate before the Heresy was a clear depiction of this. Angron spent so many of his bodies charging up a fortress and this finally got the surgical brain implants banned by the emperor. Though I must say the Dominion of Fire might be one of the greatest achievements.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Coder59 said:


> That may be true. But they're not :biggrin:
> 
> Now run your berserkers into my gun sights so I can introduce them to Mr Bolter Round.
> 
> I actually got to do that back when i Played Dark Angels in a city fight campaign foolish world eaters decided to charge right into the teeth of my guns. The result? A lot of dead Berserkers. That was during 4th ed of course back before people learned to duck.


I just played a BA player twice the other day. I felt really confused and uncomfortable having 6 man squads with FNP and FC wiping my 8 man sqauds of Beserkers off the table, and losing a man only!!! :shok: WTF :angry: How does basic units get that crap :ireful2: Priest grant it to ICs!!! :alcoholic: DC have naturally that crap and PWs :suicide: AHHHHHHH..... I looked at my beserkers and could only hope that one day this travesty will be undone :cray:



The Real Sanguinius said:


> I disagree...
> 
> I don't think that either side to that fight should win easily, or outright. I see those two particular foes as being two sides to the same coin. it would be nice if they were evenly matched, I think...
> 
> After all, the BA were headhunted by Khorne, when Khorne attempted to convert Sanguinius to the cause of spilling blood in Khorne's name... Why? Because they shared many of the qualities that beserkers would do... perfect candidates, in fact.


I agree they would be even match in the C:CSM 3.5 days. The badder ass Lords and Champions with access to the khorne Armoury would be fukin sweet. Oh well, those days are gone.



ckcrawford said:


> That one blood thrister Sanguinus got in a fight with where he got his ass kicked said that if he had bowed to the power of Khorne he would be his greatest champion. At this time I'm pretty sure Angron was devoted or being absolved to his power. All I got to say to that is tears to Angron.
> 
> I really do like Angron however, he kind of is an Idiot (The Warmaster even calls him an idiot). If his brain wasn't cut up perhaps he would use that fury and might with some stratedgy. His army is known to just charge walls and use up men till it falls down. The capture Arrigate before the Heresy was a clear depiction of this. Angron spent so many of his bodies charging up a fortress and this finally got the surgical brain implants banned by the emperor. Though I must say the Dominion of Fire might be one of the greatest achievements.


He gave the Space Wolves a beating too at Armegeddon. The 100 GKs banishing saved Logans ass.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> He gave the Space Wolves a beating too at Armegeddon. The 100 GKs banishing saved Logans ass.


No he didn't, they sat on the other side of the river and just laid into angrons forces. They had a huge K to D ratio. The GKs only needed to come in and wipe up the daemons.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> This is from the b+c
> 
> The Blood Angels have, without a doubt, the very best Chapter fluff in the Imperium. We aren't all lame and disgusted with our bodies to the point of hacking bits off to be replaced by cybernetics, nor are we all goody-goody blue funboys with no real fluff short of, "Uhhhh... we got our asses handed to us by the 'nids." We aren't scouring the galaxy, searching for our brothers who turned to the dark side and might out us while living in a floating rock because we blew our own homeworld up. We aren't self flagellators in yellow armor, we aren't all albino with schtoopid mutant weirdos, we don't have lame claws growing out of our forearms, and we do not enjoy chowing down on a steaming bowl of dog food and rolling over for a nap.
> We are among the oldest lived space marines. We are possibly the only ones who appreciate, and create art. We have a true hero Primarch that died in the service of the Emperor. Our Primarch didn't have canines, he didn't have pallid skin, or one freaky eye; he had wings! He had precognition without dabbling in the chaos arts. The Blood Angels are proud, yet not self-important. They fight as well as any marine, yet at the same time hold themselves back to keep from falling into the abyss of the Rage. I could go on, but I'd be speaking to the converted...
> ...


Fulgrim appreciated art and look where that left him.

I'd also like to point out that BAs are "ginger beer" according to beastsofwar and i'm inclined to agree with them. Nipple armour? no thank you.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Pricy marines if you aske me. The blood angels are the pricy little over emotional pretty boy vempire rejects of the space marines. If they arn't fixing their hair, chances are they are throwing a grade A hissy fit over their dead chicken lord and how he got plucked by Horus. But anyway aside from my little anti-pricy marines rant the codex would be good as a blood ravens codex stand-in.


i dont care if you think theyre sissy boys this thread is for people who do play them and do like them. Oh yes and theyre not theyre primarch is revered through out the imperium and he has temples devoted to him asides the emporor he is the most loved an i bet ba would kick blood raven ass any day.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol, the blood ravens are shitty. Barely a true chapter. Just some bs to sell computer games.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> Lol, the blood ravens are shitty. Barely a true chapter. Just some bs to sell computer games.


Dude totaly agree with the whole blood angles awsome thing (the most badass primarch alongside manus and dorn). But stop laying into the T sons successors.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> i dont care if you think theyre sissy boys this thread is for people who do play them and do like them. Oh yes and theyre not theyre primarch is revered through out the imperium and he has temples devoted to him asides the emporor he is the most loved an i bet ba would kick blood raven ass any day.


I apologize for offending it really wasn’t my intention to offend personally. HOWEVER, every loyalist primarchs is revered throughout the imperium and every primarch has temples devoted to them, saying that they have those is not exactly big thing. lol 

BTW, I was planning on playing them in a way as blood ravens. lol So that was an answer to your question..... kinda.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> No he didn't, they sat on the other side of the river and just laid into angrons forces. They had a huge K to D ratio. The GKs only needed to come in and wipe up the daemons.



Actually they did needed the GKs. As long as Angron was there the SWs would have been overwhelme by the infinit daemons and Angrons unbeatable power. It took 100 GKs merely Banish Angron for a mere 100 years. After Angron was banish the warp storm pretty much broke completly. So Angron, mutiple Bloodthirsters, infinit Khornate Daemons, and WEs > to the Logan and his SWs.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> I apologize for offending it really wasn’t my intention to offend personally. HOWEVER, every loyalist primarchs is revered throughout the imperium and every primarch has temples devoted to them, saying that they have those is not exactly big thing. lol
> 
> BTW, I was planning on playing them in a way as blood ravens. lol So that was an answer to your question..... kinda.


Ah but Sanguinius is the most revered. Quite often he has temples dedicated to him that stand alongside the emperors. In a way after the heresy he stepped into the void that Horus left in the public mindset of the Imperium. That of the greatest primarch who sacrificed himself that his father might defeat the bastard son. There's even a galaxy wide holy day devoted to him.
Not to mention his Legion and their Successor Chapters are some of the most famous and most feared of the space marines which again is seen as a sign of favour.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am sorry but you are wrong, smurf lad is probably the most revered of all the primarchs. Although I would admit it would be a close call.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The smurf primarch is a complete idiot, if he was such a good write, why did he not go and work for Black Library? In my opinion Russ, Dorn, Vulkan, Lion and Sanguinus are the good Primarches... The bad ones are the heretics and the smurf called... Hmm... What was his name? Quilliman? They were the worst primarches ever! The ones not mentioned are 50/50...

Edit: 200 posts!


----------

